# Frozen Burgers



## LS-6

From a health standpoint frozen burgers are generally heart attack food. Look at the % of fat, meaning 80% or even worse 73% ect.

I use 90% fresh ground sirloin and hand make the patties with garlic powder, and minced onions and peppers ect. mixing these ingredients in the ground beef. Use what you prefer. Cooking them on the BBQ is the best without saying but they're delicious pan fried too.

Yes the 90% beef tends not to hold together as well but with a little TLC it's worth the the extra health benefits and flavor.

Try it and you'll never go back. It's worth the extra effort, trust me on this one. :wink2:


----------



## Bud9051

Two parts.
I have a butcher shop where I can get 93% that is probably closer to 98% extremely low on fat and i hate them. Poor taste and dry. They also have an 85% much better but still far less fat then grocery store 85%. I judge that by the amount of grease left after cooking. When you choose a top line steak a sign of a good one is well marbled, meaning lots of fat.

As for cooking from thawed or frozen either works but you need to use a meat thermometer of practice until you get the touch for just how you want them. I like 140° or slightly less for a tender burger. Some will prefer a little more well done, but by the clock you will get those hockey pucks.

Bud


----------



## LS-6

Bud9051 said:


> Two parts.
> I have a butcher shop where I can get 93% that is probably closer to 98% extremely low on fat and i hate them. Poor taste and dry. They also have an 85% much better but still far less fat then grocery store 85%. I judge that by the amount of grease left after cooking. When you choose a top line steak a sign of a good one is well marbled, meaning lots of fat.
> 
> As for cooking from thawed or frozen either works but you need to use a meat thermometer of practice until you get the touch for just how you want them. I like 140° or slightly less for a tender burger. Some will prefer a little more well done, but by the clock you will get those hockey pucks.
> 
> Bud


Yes over 90% is too lean except for taco or chili meat ect. Truth is fat tastes good but we can live longer with less fat to enjoy life longer. Meat thermometer is a thing I don't use. I like my burgers a little pink in the middle. A lot of people think pink is raw meat because it's not well done. Ground beef is ground steak and steak medium rare does not make you sick. Now chicken and pork must be well done all the time. 
I'm getting hungry now. :vs_cool:


----------



## Nik333

LS-6 said:


> Yes over 90% is too lean except for taco or chili meat ect. Truth is fat tastes good but we can live longer with less fat to enjoy life longer. Meat thermometer is a thing I don't use. I like my burgers a little pink in the middle. A lot of people think pink is raw meat because it's not well done. Ground beef is ground steak and steak medium rare does not make you sick. Now chicken and pork must be well done all the time.
> I'm getting hungry now. :vs_cool:



The reason for cooking ground beef well, is the risk of E. Coli. When beef is hung up, the cut to clean it can nick the bowels. Then, unlike a steak, the meat is ground up, putting the potentially contaminated meat in the middle, also, unlike a steak. You can cook a steak medium-rare & kill off the E.Coli on the outside, but, ground beef needs to be cooked thru-out.


The frozen hamburger company is covering their liability by telling you not to defrost it & to overcook it.


I don't buy ground beef.


----------



## ajaye

ok a bit more clearer now on the "over cooking" right, got it,

So, I'm sure on all the occasions prior when BBQ'ing I have always left the burgers in the fridge to defrost, both frozen and fresh burger patties, I've never got sick... so I'm guessing lucky.

yes pink in the middle , I'm also understanding why my workplace canteen has a sign up about only cooking burgers well. mind you there ones though not overly juicy are still quite good.

The burgers I used (can't remember now) don't fill the pan with ANY grease, there marketed as sirloin steak burgers, they are at least 2" thick and don't loose any size

In fact I have to oil the pan up. Otherwise they burn.

"The Keg" frozen burgers I tried last time were good, but they were thinner and not a round shape.

Maybe get thinner burgers, cook them lower and slower and maybe baste them as there frying.

I get making patties, I do, but I wanna crack these.... 

I'll check the packaging for the fat content.


----------



## ajaye

maybe another way would be to boil them to cook them first, 
then flash fry in a pan ? Like a reverse sear ?
Or perhaps in a oven pan with some gravy and bang them in the oven


----------



## Old Thomas

I eat frozen Bubba Burgers. They come out great whatever way I cook them. I have one every couple of weeks and I don’t try to fool myself into believing that a burger that tastes like crap but has a little less fat is somehow health food.


----------



## chetwisner

ajaye said:


> maybe another way would be to boil them to cook them first,
> then flash fry in a pan ? Like a reverse sear ?
> Or perhaps in a oven pan with some gravy and bang them in the oven


OMG!! Boiling?? :vs_mad:

I suppose you're speaking of the prefrozen type you get in a box at the store that's cheaper? They stink, imo. I don't mess with those. Get the ones that are gorund. I prefer more fat than most do cause it tastes good, but everyone says that's not healthy, but then those same people will eat the darn thing almost raw. :vs_OMG:

If they're frozen, put them in a heated skillet and cook them slow (electric stove, about #4; gas, the flame should be just a bit more than needed to keep the burner lit). Put a lid on them for the first few mintes til they're thawed a bit. From a frozen state, it would take my burger at least 20 minutes this way. 

People get into too big a rush cooking. Low and slow is the way to go!


----------



## de-nagorg

Cook my burger :vs_OMG:,

I want it thawed to room temperature, slapped on a bun, a little MAYO, and served. 

I've ate them this way for 66 years, and ain't got sick once. 

I won't touch anything "blackened", or in my terminology BURNED. 


ED


----------



## Colbyt

ajaye said:


> PLEASE DON'T LAUGH
> 
> Yes I know about making my own, but I just wanna cook a 1/2 way decent frozen burger
> 
> 
> 
> ok you can laugh now :vs_smirk::vs_smirk:



It is very hard to do and I don't.


But, If you really want to:



Get the pan nice and hot (375-400) put the meat in the pan and cover. Cook 40-50%, take off cover and turn the burger, continue cooking uncovered until it is as done as you want.


This still won't be as good as one you thaw and cook but it will be about as good as it is going to get. The steam during the first half of cooking thaws the meat and the sear comes later.


----------



## J. V.

First question is: Are they fully cooked and frozen or are they frozen raw?
Both should be cooked from frozen. Freezer to pan or grate. They are designed this way. They come out better when you do follow directions. The only thing I do in addition to directions is to season them and use a little granulated garlic.

Another thing that is important with juicy burgers is to have at least 20% fat. Meaning 80/20 is going to produce a better burger than 90/10.
Save your lean ground beef for other things like chili or taco mix. Burgers need some fat to render and to drop onto the coals outside and into the pan inside.
Low percentage fat burgers can be dry and tasteless.

Frozen to the grill or grate is the way to go. I have proven it a few times. BTW, good frozen patties can make a darn good burger. 
I would rather have a frozen burger than a burger with less than 20% fat. In fact 25% is even better.


----------



## ajaye

frozen raw



J. V. said:


> First question is: Are they fully cooked and frozen or are they frozen raw?
> Both should be cooked from frozen. Freezer to pan or grate. They are designed this way. They come out better when you do follow directions. The only thing I do in addition to directions is to season them and use a little granulated garlic.
> 
> Another thing that is important with juicy burgers is to have at least 20% fat. Meaning 80/20 is going to produce a better burger than 90/10.
> Save your lean ground beef for other things like chili or taco mix. Burgers need some fat to render and to drop onto the coals outside and into the pan inside.
> Low percentage fat burgers can be dry and tasteless.
> 
> Frozen to the grill or grate is the way to go. I have proven it a few times. BTW, good frozen patties can make a darn good burger.
> I would rather have a frozen burger than a burger with less than 20% fat. In fact 25% is even better.


----------



## LS-6

Frozen burgers are nice and convenient for the grill but I would buy the 85% burgers for health reasons, especially if you usually eat two.
Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## doughpat

LS-6 said:


> From a health standpoint frozen burgers are generally heart attack food. Look at the % of fat, meaning 80% or even worse 73% ect.


This is old nutritional advice that has been part of the wave of obesity that is now the #1 cause of death in the developed world. 

Saturated fat (and fat in general) is not the demon we thought it once was, in fact that opposite is true. You should be more concerned about the bun and the soybean oil mayonaise you are wrapping around your burger. 

Enjoy your fat -- there's a reason it tastes good and leaves you feeling good.


----------



## Nik333

doughpat said:


> This is old nutritional advice that has been part of the wave of obesity that is now the #1 cause of death in the developed world.
> 
> Saturated fat (and fat in general) is not the demon we thought it once was, in fact that opposite is true. You should be more concerned about the bun and the soybean oil mayonaise you are wrapping around your burger.
> 
> Enjoy your fat -- there's a reason it tastes good and leaves you feeling good.



It's still controversial.


----------



## de-nagorg

Nik333 said:


> It's still controversial.


Everything in moderation.

ED


----------



## doughpat

de-nagorg said:


> Everything in moderation.
> 
> ED


There is no amount of sugar that is beneficial for you. There is no amount of lead that is good. "Moderation" is a reasonable place to start for plenty of things, but it rarely is optimal.


----------



## Nik333

doughpat said:


> There is no amount of sugar that is beneficial for you. There is no amount of lead that is good. "Moderation" is a reasonable place to start for plenty of things, but it rarely is optimal.



I love sugar when I'm hypoglycemic! (Non-Diabetic)


----------



## de-nagorg

doughpat said:


> There is no amount of sugar that is beneficial for you. There is no amount of lead that is good. "Moderation" is a reasonable place to start for plenty of things, but it rarely is optimal.


Both of those are true, And I personally do not ingest either. :devil3:

The same thing can be said about Mercury, Molybdenum, and several other things on this planet. 

ED


----------



## doughpat

Nik333 said:


> I love sugar when I'm hypoglycemic! (Non-Diabetic)


The fact that you get hypoglycemic (outside of some kind of extreme situation) means something isn't working right....


----------



## doughpat

de-nagorg said:


> Both of those are true, And I personally do not ingest either. :devil3:
> 
> The same thing can be said about Mercury, Molybdenum, and several other things on this planet.
> 
> ED


Yes -- but sugars and refined carbohydrates (which are just sugars linked together) are VERY often touted as ok/good/healthy "in moderation". 

My point is that sugars/carbohydrates have long been part of a healthy diet, and now are being downgraded to "ok in moderation", but my opinion (and yes, it is an opinion) is that they should be eliminated completely. It seems we agree here. 

Fortunately the consequences of eating them aren't as dire as eating lead/molybdenum/arsenic/etc., but over the long term, inflammation leads to serious health effects.


----------



## Nik333

doughpat said:


> The fact that you get hypoglycemic (outside of some kind of extreme situation) means something isn't working right....


They don't always teach this in Nursing - 

"Hypoglycemia unawareness
But, many people have blood sugar readings below this level and feel nosymptoms. This is called hypoglycemia unawareness. People with hypoglycemia unawareness can't tell when their blood sugar gets low so they don't know they need to treat it."

*Hypoglycemia (Low Blood Glucose) | ADA*

www.diabetes.org › blood-glucose-testing-and-control


----------



## Nik333

Sorry, ajaye. It doesn't have much to do with hamburgers unless there's sugar in them, which there probably is. :smile:


----------



## ajaye

T2 diabetic (presented initially as a T1) here 14 years, insulin dependent.

*Everything in moderation.
ED*

Is pretty balls on accurate. With the exception of smoking and eating heavy earth metals.

Your body needs a mix of carbs, both simple and complex. Depending on your job, and what you are doing ad what your body requirements are.

Ir-regardless of whether you are healthy or have an illness.

There are times as a diabetic I absolutely need sugar (in it's glucose form) and also complex carbs. In fact if I went without carbs I would get sick pretty quick.

The question is not sugar, fat or salt. It is what has changed between the 70's when I grew up to now everybody being diabetic..

* Processed food
* Driving your kids to school
* Electronic devices

I used to eat 3 squares a day, ate candy, ice cream, I rode my bike to school everyday, and rode it after school till it got dark, we ate PROPER home cooked meals.. 

Sugar and fat is NOT your enemy it is the sedentary lifestyle. Kids growing up last 20 years will reap what they sow... Diabetes, Heart problems, Stroke, Cancer


----------



## Old Thomas

Boiling a burger? I would rather eat a boiled owl.


----------



## chetwisner

doughpat said:


> Yes -- but sugars and refined carbohydrates (which are just sugars linked together) are VERY often touted as ok/good/healthy "in moderation".
> 
> My point is that sugars/carbohydrates have long been part of a healthy diet, and now are being downgraded to "ok in moderation", but my opinion (and yes, it is an opinion) is that *they should be eliminated completely*. It seems we agree here.
> 
> Fortunately the consequences of eating them aren't as dire as eating lead/molybdenum/arsenic/etc., but over the long term, inflammation leads to serious health effects.


Then please eliminate them from *your* diet, but leave others to do whatever it is they want. What's next in this world, the diet police?? :vs_smirk:


----------



## Old Thomas

I like a burger on a roll. Carbs in moderation are ok, a simple life pleasure. I am not going to give up everything I like for a diet of styrofoam and wood chips.


----------



## doughpat

chetwisner said:


> Then please eliminate them from *your* diet, but leave others to do whatever it is they want. What's next in this world, the diet police?? :vs_smirk:


Hey now -- no diet police endorsement here....people can eat what they want, though they should and (and to a degree, do) pay the consequences of their choices. I only brought it up because someone stated earlier that fatty burgers = heart attacks, and that is, at best, not agreed upon. Nutritional "science" is so often absolute garbage. So often its all based on über unreliable data (survey-based), and often based on correlations rather than actual controlled trials. 

That being said: I hope we get to a point where your health insurance premiums are tightly tied to your choices. For some reason we allow insurers to charge gobs more if someone smokes a cigar once a year or has traces of marijuana in their system, but people get very upset if they dare to charge more if someone weighs 300 lbs and hasn't exercised in a decade. 

Anyway, apologies for hijacking the thread.

My personal favorite way to do burgers is the "smash burger" method. Just phenomenal flavor and simple. Gotta have a pretty big griddle, and a nice wide, stiff spatula, if you want to do it right. Minimal processing of the patty (basically just salt, pepper, minimal kneading), put it onto a smoking hot griddle and immediately flatten to as thin as you can get it (like 1/8-1/4"). In a matter of seconds its ready for a flip, add cheese, and basically its done! 

(And, IMHO, putting that patty on a nice piece of butter lettuce instead of a bun gives me lots of pleasure without the negative effects of sugars.)


----------



## Colbyt

doughpat said:


> That being said: I hope we get to a point where your health insurance premiums are tightly tied to your choices.





I think we risk getting this moved to the controversial section but I can't let that pass.


I have a whole list of lifestyle choices that should be applied* IF* we are going to apply any. To protect this thread I will not mention them here. :smile:


----------



## de-nagorg

doughpat said:


> Hey now -- no diet police endorsement here....people can eat what they want, though they should and (and to a degree, do) pay the consequences of their choices. I only brought it up because someone stated earlier that fatty burgers = heart attacks, and that is, at best, not agreed upon. Nutritional "science" is so often absolute garbage. So often its all based on über unreliable data (survey-based), and often based on correlations rather than actual controlled trials.
> 
> That being said: I hope we get to a point where your health insurance premiums are tightly tied to your choices. For some reason we allow insurers to charge gobs more if someone smokes a cigar once a year or has traces of marijuana in their system, but people get very upset if they dare to charge more if someone weighs 300 lbs and hasn't exercised in a decade.
> 
> Anyway, apologies for hijacking the thread.
> 
> My personal favorite way to do burgers is the "smash burger" method. Just phenomenal flavor and simple. Gotta have a pretty big griddle, and a nice wide, stiff spatula, if you want to do it right. Minimal processing of the patty (basically just salt, pepper, minimal kneading), put it onto a smoking hot griddle and immediately flatten to as thin as you can get it (like 1/8-1/4"). In a matter of seconds its ready for a flip, add cheese, and basically its done!
> 
> (And, IMHO, putting that patty on a nice piece of butter lettuce instead of a bun gives me lots of pleasure without the negative effects of sugars.)


:thumbup::thumbup:

ED


----------



## wooleybooger

doughpat said:


> (And, IMHO, putting that patty on a nice piece of butter lettuce instead of a bun gives me lots of pleasure without the negative effects of sugars.)


Sounds good I love butterhead lettuce. Unfortunately it's seldom seen and expensive in this area. This area is bereft of people that know food. :crying:


----------



## de-nagorg

I used to eat lots of Romaine, until a few years ago, and there was an e-coli recall, so I stopped buying it. 

Now I have to look for some Butterhead, to see what it's like.


ED


----------



## BigJim

What is butterhead? Never heard of it. We do like a burger with all the goodies on just lettuce, well not the mustard or mayo, it is really good and we don't miss the bread at all. As for frozen burgers, I just bought a box of Bubba burgers because that was about all they had, check out the meat department at walmart the other night.


----------



## Nik333

ajaye - The phrase "trying to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear" comes to mind.:wink2:


Maybe you & your daughter could make up some good patties to freeze, together. You could teach her good clean techniques at the same time.


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim said:


> What is butterhead


Butter head has soft, buttery tasting leaves and makes a loose head. Bib lettuce is a smaller butter head lettuce.

Butterhead









Bib lettuce


----------



## BigJim

wooleybooger said:


> Butter head has soft, buttery tasting leaves and makes a loose head. Bib lettuce is a smaller butter head lettuce.
> 
> Butterhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bib lettuce


Thanks Buddy, don't know if I have ever seen any or not, but if I do I will get some, it sounds good.


----------



## wooleybooger

:thumbup:


----------



## Nik333

Maybe it's a regional name? It's called Butter lettuce here. https://www.masterclass.com/article...uce-plus-a-simple-butter-lettuce-salad-recipe


----------



## de-nagorg

I went shopping today, specifically to get some Butterhead. 

None to be found.

There was a pre-cut bag of Butter, and red leaf lettuce 12 oz, for $3.00. 

It is still there. :wink2:

Maybe next week at a different store, but if that is the going rate for it, I'll stay a hick, and not try it. 

I remembered something from my high school days, this morning. 

An athletic coach, told us that Lettuce is not digested by humans, and will just lie in your gut and rot, making horrible gas. 

So anyone know about that, or was he just spreading fertilizer?


ED


----------



## jacinda

LS-6 said:


> Frozen burgers are nice and convenient for the grill but I would buy the 85% burgers for health reasons, especially if you usually eat two.
> Just my 2 cents worth.


nice opinion


----------



## Nik333

de-nagorg said:


> I went shopping today, specifically to get some Butterhead.
> 
> None to be found.
> 
> There was a pre-cut bag of Butter, and red leaf lettuce 12 oz, for $3.00.
> 
> It is still there. :wink2:
> 
> Maybe next week at a different store, but if that is the going rate for it, I'll stay a hick, and not try it.
> 
> I remembered something from my high school days, this morning.
> 
> An athletic coach, told us that Lettuce is not digested by humans, and will just lie in your gut and rot, making horrible gas.
> 
> So anyone know about that, or was he just spreading fertilizer?
> 
> 
> ED



Not true but some people have problems. He may have had problems. People have more trouble digesting cellulose than cows, but, you knew that.:smile:It's part of a higher-fiber diet.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> Maybe it's a regional name? It's called Butter lettuce here. https://www.masterclass.com/article...uce-plus-a-simple-butter-lettuce-salad-recipe


Could be. The thing is the look and taste to identify I would say.


----------



## wooleybooger

de-nagorg said:


> I went shopping today, specifically to get some Butterhead.
> 
> None to be found.
> 
> There was a pre-cut bag of Butter, and red leaf lettuce 12 oz, for $3.00.
> 
> It is still there. :wink2:
> 
> Maybe next week at a different store, but if that is the going rate for it, I'll stay a hick, and not try it.
> 
> I remembered something from my high school days, this morning.
> 
> An athletic coach, told us that Lettuce is not digested by humans, and will just lie in your gut and rot, making horrible gas.
> 
> So anyone know about that, or was he just spreading fertilizer?
> 
> 
> ED


Red leaf or red tip, I think we're talking the same stuff, is very good also.










Fairly common here.


----------



## Colbyt

de-nagorg said:


> I went shopping today, specifically to get some Butterhead.
> 
> None to be found.
> 
> 
> 
> ED





So go to the nearest store that sells seeds, buy a pak, and grow your own. You should have a great climate for not turning it bitter. All the lettuces except for iceberg are fairly easy to grow.


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> So go to the nearest store that sells seeds, buy a pak, and grow your own. You should have a great climate for not turning it bitter. All the lettuces except for iceberg are fairly easy to grow.


Yes the light came on for me. I tried to grow iceberg or romaine once, don't remember. I said to myself "pick it tomorrow". Came home from work next day and it had bolted. It was bitter.


----------



## Colbyt

This thread got me salivating for a burger. Two hand pressed 1/4 lb patties with a slice of cheese in the middle. If only I had a real tomato to top it off.


----------



## Nik333

Colbyt said:


> This thread got me salivating for a burger. Two hand pressed 1/4 lb patties with a slice of cheese in the middle. If only I had a real tomato to top it off.



Do they have tomatoes in the groceries?


I find the newer cherry tomatoes seem to last almost forever, just on the kitchen counter.


----------



## Colbyt

Nik333 said:


> Do they have tomatoes in the groceries?





I've never seen one. They have picked green, shipped, no taste tomatoes. 


It is even hard to get a real at the farmer's market cause they have to pick them slightly under ripe also.


I freely admit to to being a tomato snob.


----------



## de-nagorg

Colbyt said:


> I've never seen one. They have picked green, shipped, no taste tomatoes.
> 
> 
> It is even hard to get a real at the farmer's market cause they have to pick them slightly under ripe also.
> 
> 
> I freely admit to to being a tomato snob.


You think that you are a tomato snob.

I will not eat them, unless they are in a pasta sauce.

Otherwise I think that they are a waste of water to grow. :vs_smirk:

I do not like the taste of any of them, be they home grown, store bought, or stolen from the neighbors garden.


ED


----------



## LS-6

doughpat said:


> This is old nutritional advice that has been part of the wave of obesity that is now the #1 cause of death in the developed world.
> 
> Saturated fat (and fat in general) is not the demon we thought it once was, in fact that opposite is true. You should be more concerned about the bun and the soybean oil mayonaise you are wrapping around your burger.
> 
> Enjoy your fat -- there's a reason it tastes good and leaves you feeling good.


I'll stick with my old school ways. 90% Ground beef/sirloin loaded with garlic and a 1/2" thick slice of garden tomato and maybe a slice of swiss cheese.
I'm more concerned about the soy bean content in burger than the bun.
Tell my cholesterol levels about saturated fat. For some reason they decrease proportionally with saturated fat intake, and I'm sticking with that recipe. :wink2:


----------



## Colbyt

de-nagorg said:


> I will not eat them, unless they are in a pasta sauce.
> 
> Otherwise I think that they are a waste of water to grow. :vs_smirk:
> 
> I do not like the taste of any of them, be they home grown, store bought, or stolen from the neighbors garden.
> ED





Oh my, you poor guy. Have you ever tried a truly ripe one?


----------



## de-nagorg

Colbyt said:


> Oh my, you poor guy. Have you ever tried a truly ripe one?


Yes. All my growing up years, my Grandmother, and Mother grew them in the garden. 

So I had plenty of opportunity to try them, I still don't like them. 

The one good memory from then is the pleasure I got from finding a HORNWORM on one of the plants.

You pull the worm off drop it on the ground, and step on it, they make a satisfying POP, sound. 

Does that make me sadistic?

I don't think so Tim. :vs_whistle:


ED


----------



## Colbyt

Hornworms love tobacco plants so I have smashed more than my share.


----------

